# Bluetooth (paring con bluez-4.x)

## edgar_uriel84

Pues resulta que ahora gentoo instala bluez-4.x lo que provoca que no pueda emparejar el dispositivo desde la consola (eliminaron la herramienta), alguien sabe de alguna herramienta gráfica o por consola para bluetooth pero sin dependencias con Gnome, uso fluxbox y no requiero todas esas cosas de Gnome.

También trate de instalar bluez-3.x pero no funciona muy bien ahora, hay varios hilos en otros foros sobre eso, así que prefiero intentar con bluez-4.x.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, tome el paquete precompilado de Ubuntu Karmic que corresponde a bluez y tome el simple-agent que esta en la sección de ejemplos, lo puse en mi path (uso ~/bin para ejecutables "locales") y listo, puedo emparejar con otros dispositivos.

Ahora otro problema, al enviar un archivo del pc a un celular me dice:

```
The operation failed with return code 68
```

Ni idea de que onda con el error, esto buscando en google...

----------

## Coghan

Tienes estos dos paquetes en portage:

net-wireless/bluez-gnome y net-wireless/blueman

y para kde: net-wireless/kbluetooth

----------

## Palmax Maverick

A mi net-wireless/kbluetooth me parece muy fácil e intuitivo, anímate a probarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Es el problema con las dependencias lo que no me anima jajaja. Uso ObexFTP ahora, aunque hay un problema con envíar archivos del PC al teléfono y no puedo hacer "push", entonces si busco una solución mejor, pero no del estilo gnome y kde, lo que si veré es que usan de "backends".

Saludos.

----------

